# Natural Product for pigeons -Carvacrol (Oil of Oregano), Jedd's has it



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi folks,

I just thought I would share the information about a new NATURAL product that Jedds came out with. It was in my E-mail folder this morning.

It is called VBG Avian powder and Solution(Van Beek Global)- for optimum GI health and bird performance.

It is base of Thymol and distillates of Orgeno oil. I don't know how potent it is after the processing it has been thru, but it is here.

I had considered in my earlier attempts to find a natural antibiotic to use my human grade Carvacrol oil, but Dr. Marshall said it was too potent and would be wiser to use Neem, Reishi and Garlic for now. It does feel warm going down when you take it, and with that thought it was probably too strong for my birds, as one to two drops is for human dosing. I use Carvacrol oil myself when heading out to airports and/or traveling, as it is the most potent anti-microbial that can protect you from any serious infections (E. coli, hepatitis, viral pneumonia, meningitis, encephalitis, colds, flu, sore throats, earaches, lung infections, Lyme's disease and flesh eating bacteria) while traveling out of town or out of the country. 

I read that thymol, first ingredient in this product, is an essential oil from thyme and used as natural supplement, or it can be made synthetically, and used as an antiseptic, fungacide, & preservative.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thymol



I thought I could cut and paste the whole e-mail, but I can't so I will provide the link to the product details on Jedd's website.


http://jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=35&SubCategoryID=1486&ProductID=4854

http://jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=35&SubCategoryID=1486&ProductID=4855


If anyone would like me to forward the E-mail to them I would be more then happy to. The product was advertised in Racing Pigeon Digest, so some of you have already seen it. If it is anything like Dr. Marshalls Carvicrol oil, it is well worth trying. Supposed to kill E coli and Salmonella as well as prevent coccidiosis, and more!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like a great product. Thanks for sharing the info.
I am very pleased with the Neem oil, Reishi and garlic. 

Reti


----------



## Amber_uk (Aug 27, 2006)

hi i heard garlic was god for your birds as an antibiotic and they sell garlic tablets over here in the (UK)......let me know if i should get them reti thank's


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can get it, your dove will benefit from it since you don't have anything else on hand.
Since it is a baby you have, give him only a quarter of a tablet.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Amber....yes, garlic is good for them....here is a previous thread "The Goodness of Garlic".....just click on the link.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12553

I wanted to mention to you that we have many previous threads that can give you good information on care, housing, nutrition, etc., that you may want to investigate on your own, for your own knowledge. If you click on each forum, you will see at the top of the page of threads, many "Sticky" threads...you might enjoy reading some of them, as they will provide you with good information...The Goodness of Garlic is one of the "Stickies" in General Discussions, I believe.

Also, our "Resources" forum has many informative threads that I'm sure would be useful to you.

Good luck with the dove.

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Amber_uk said:


> hi i heard garlic was god for your birds as an antibiotic


Here is the link to the other natural antibiotics:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12627


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

sorry for asking should I try with Miracle ? Can I buy over the counter garlic capsules? How much should I use for him? everyday in his water ?
thanks!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

karla said:


> sorry for asking should I try with Miracle ? Can I buy over the counter garlic capsules? How much should I use for him? everyday in his water ?
> thanks!!!


Hi Karla,

Yes, you can give him one capsule a day a few days a week. Any bird that is rehabbing from an injury or disease, I give one capsule each day until they are better.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Treesa !
I am going to buy one bottle then  
Karla


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> If anyone would like me to forward the E-mail to them I would be more then happy to.


I would like to check out the email, Please. [email protected]

Thank you..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

KIPPY said:


> I would like to check out the email, Please. [email protected]
> 
> Thank you..



*****DONE*****


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the website of the manufacturer of these products.

http://vanbeekglobal.com/

Kills bacteria such as E. Coli & Salmonella
Maintains normal flora of the intestine
Use for outbreaks of colibacillosis
May prevent coccidiosis
Safe to use during breeding and racing
May be used with other drugs and vitamins


This product is also recommended for ornamental birds and songbirds. 
One product both treats and prevents, the other solution is for prevention.

Now, if we could only find an organic product for canker!

These products have been extensively tested by Cornell University.Van Beek Global has also extensively tested their products in filed trials, and lab tests.


----------

